
What Is College Good For? - rowdycash
http://www.newsweek.com/2018/02/09/what-college-good-796253.html
======
eksemplar
It’s not odd to me that some people are questioning education in a world where
it’s ever more popular to question any form of formal authority. It’s a
dangerous path though.

Sure you can learn a lot of things in your own, but the success rate is just
so much higher if you learn from a curated source, especially if you haven’t
yet learned how to use scientific paradigms.

I’ve hired a lot of people for programming jobs, the vast majority of these
have had a formal technical education, and they blow every autodidact person
out of the way. Not because they are necessarily better programmers in x
language, but because it’s so much easier to get them to understand the
scientific methods that keep our software running flawlessly in a huge
corporation where people come and go and IT is still just an extension of
business.

The price of American college is troubling, but not so much because it’s not
worth he investment. It’s troubling because it kills the social movement in
society. When poor people can’t afford to get educated that’s when your
society loses out on huge potential.

It’s not surprising as I said. We do live in a world where thousands of people
get their information from YouTube videos made by people who may sound
convincing but are in truth equally unknowing.

